# my little space marine army



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

Waaay back under Bush Sr., when I was in high school I got into 40k. It started when I got hooked on Space Hulk. I branched out from there and built a little space marine army. My painting method was simple - spray everything black, paint skulls on everything, add some bits of color, and brush bolt metal on the weapons. (okay, i put a LITTLE more work into than that, but I never really worked on improving my skills)

Eventually i lost interest and got rid of my army. I never lost complete interest in the 40k universe, I eventually got back in through the books. When Space Hulk V3 came out I dived back in, I bought 2 copies of SH-v3, but since I don't like Blood Angels, and thought the new terms where just too far beyond my skills as a painter, so I got rid of them on ebay and bought some generics. spent time hunting for bargins and buying cheap bits until I ended up with 65 terminators. YES - SIXTY-FIVE, 23 are black reach, (but none of the seargents because I thought the BR term sarg's where stupid, those little roman skirt thinkgs look dumb. IMHO) Then I bought a copy of Black Reach, a SM Battleforce, a SM Megaforce and bunch of other stuff and started to assemble my little army.

I decided not to use any existing chapter, but to base my army on the Imperiel fist with some modafications - yellow armor with white and red highlights.

The fluff - The Brootherhood are a second founding chapter based on the Imperial Fist geneseed.

After the Horus Heresy and its aftermath memebers of the Mechanicum approached Guiliman and asked that a chapter of space marines be assigned to help them seek out lost technology. Notall Mechanicum members where happy about the idea of sharing their knowledge with a chapter of SM who were loyal to there Primarch first. It was decided to found a new chapter direct from geneseed, rather than choose existing forces. The Mechanicum made carefull selection of youth from their own forgeworlds to gather the needed recruits and oversaw the creation of the new chapter with a carefull eye.

for more than a thousand years the Brotherhood waded through blood to help gather lost technology until a conflict arose between them and the Mechanicum. Many in the Mechanicum thought Space Marines where too human to ever be truly usefull and wanted the brotherhood converted into servitors - all limbs replaced with machine limbs, brains altered and so on. The Marines objected and left the service of the Mechanicum (and left various Mechanicum members dead on the way out.) 

The Brotherhood Wears yellow armor in honor of Rogal Dorn, but uses white and red as hightlights. They are a non-codex chapter, althogh the codex is respected and studied, its no considered the last word on anything. The brotherhood devides into nine companies instead of 10 and each company maintains its own terminators and scouts. Once a scout has proven worthy of his armor he is taken into squad 10 or squad 9, his armor will not yet bear the aquilla - he must "earn the eagle" by an act of valour or by a long period of reliable service. Once the new space marine has earned the eagle he recives a new chestplate with the aquilla and is placed in one of the squads from 2 to 8, squad one is a veteran squad.

(this is not a tournament army, it is just a big pool of modesl from which I could draw smaller armies for games and have fun putting together and painting.)

My painting skills haven't improved from the spray-on-black days, but I am starting to practice, also i don't have a steady hand. But I promise to improve over time. so please go easy on me.

here is a link to my pictures

I wish my camera wasn't so good, it really shows how crappy my paint job is so far. The yellow I'm using needs at least another coat to look even, and lots of bits aren't painted yet. this is still very much a work in progress. I've got lots of command fugres and extra guys to paint, and haven't touched my scouts yet.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

The paint jobs are really good, especially as yellow is such a hard colour to paint. Was the fluff by any chance inspired by fallout 3?


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

65 terminators OMMFG, 65 storm bolters=death to the enemys of the imperium



little is an understatment....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice fluff - mind you, your chapter shares the same name as my Chaos Legion . 

As for the models, they look good. Yellow is such an annoying colour to paint, but good start, +Rep


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

wow some sm's lost there heads rofl  
anyway nice work sofar m8


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Washes are your friend! Some Badab Black on these bad boys would really help the army pop!


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

jack said:


> The paint jobs are really good, especially as yellow is such a hard colour to paint. Was the fluff by any chance inspired by fallout 3?



You're too kind, really. I know these guys need a lot of work.

I don't know anything about fallout 3; so, no.


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Nice fluff - mind you, your chapter shares the same name as my Chaos Legion .
> 
> As for the models, they look good. Yellow is such an annoying colour to paint, but good start, +Rep


Thank you, I'll keep trying to improve them.

"The brotherhood" is sort of a temporary name, i originally called them the brotherhood of the sun, and had a different back story; now, I'm thinking about calling them "the brotherhood of steel" and using an Imperial Fist logo with a Mechanicum gear as a my symbol.


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

ownzu said:


> wow some sm's lost there heads rofl
> anyway nice work sofar m8




I've been holding off on heads, I want to use lots of different heads to give them more character.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey mate nice models, excellent work.

Just as a tip, when replying to multiple posts make use of the multi-quote botton, how to use it is if you have 3 posts (as you have) that you'd like to answer to in one post, simply click the multi-quote button on the first two posts you want to quote, the button should turn aqua in colour, then click quote on the last post you want to quote. It just minimises the amount of multiple posts you have to make.

Regards,
Grish


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

*veteran sergeant*

finally, one I'm pleased with. Assault squad veteran sergeant - terminator honors (does anyone else think terminator honors are a rip-off? you spend point and don't get anything for them except for the right to spend more points on stuff you do want. They should give you something just for the terminator honors themselves) power sword, combi-shield weapon. made about 5 attempts on the eyes and couldn't get them right, will have to buy a smaller brush.


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

*1st squada*

all ten members of 1st squad - 
sergeant - terminator honors, storm bolter and power sword. 
2 plasma guns. 
hand flamer and power fist. 
power axe and plasma gun.
chainsword and plasma gun.
chainsword and plasma gun.
power axe and flamer
two handed power axe.
power sword and shield
power sword and shield

this is definitely a squad I could never play under tournament rules - I used black templar bodies because those Talbert's (is that the right word?) are cool - i used blood angel sanguinary gurad weapons for the same reason

I've collected 10 unique old guy heads for these and will get to them soon.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That's a nice looking squad, will await the heads to see them in all their glory 

Painting wise I have to congratulate you on the yellow, it's very strong considering it's such a pain in the ass to paint. 

On the constructive side i'd suggest thinning your paints with a little water - you'll need an extra coat but the paint won't be quite so thick and will look smoother overall.

Washing your fabrics will help a lot, and really help define those tabards. use devlan mud or Gryphonne Sepia and you can use the same wash on your golds to give them some shading.

Last thing is mold lines! Your sarge has some pretty big ones sticking out which can really bring down a good paint job. I hate painting my models up and then finding those damn lines 

Keep it up, i will look forawrd to the heads!


----------

